# CD-ROM Boot Priority No Medium



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

The thread title basically sums it up I am having this message pop up on boot also with a black screen. I am not very tech savvy so bear with me. I have also Googled my problem but have not found a solution. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

If I'm understanding you correctly, when you try to boot, your computer tells you that there is no CD to boot from?

If this is the case, you need to go into your BIOS and change a setting. To access your BIOS, when you first boot up your computer, a message somewhere on screen will say "Press [key] to enter setup" or something similar. Often times, it's the delete key. 

Once you do this, a blue screen will come up that you can navigate around. This is your BIOS. Since BIOS menus vary from motherboard to motherboard, you'll have to do a bit of searching on your end, but you're looking for a a setting that refers to "Boot Priority" or "Boot Sequence." When you find this, you need to move your primary hard drive to the top of the list. Save your changes and exit, whereupon your computer will automatically reboot. Your hard drive will now be the first thing your computer tries to boot from. Please note, if you ever need to boot from a CD or DVD in the future (your Vista installation disc, for example), you will need to go back and change this setting. Hope this helps, let us know how it goes.


----------



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply I believe I have found the menu you spoke of. In the advanced BIOS features I see 1st Boot Device & 2nd Boot Device. 1st boot device has this: CD/DVD: P0-HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F. The 2nd boot device is USB:Generic- Compact.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll bet that's your problem! When you set your computer's boot sequence, it goes through them one by one until it finds something to boot from. When it doesn't find anything in your DVD player to boot from, it moves to the next item on the list, the USB drive. Since there's nothing to boot from on that either, it's out of options and just sits there until you give it something to boot from.

To fix this, leave your DVD player as your first boot device, and change the second boot device from the USB flash drive to your primary hard drive where you have Windows installed. Let me know if this fixes it!


----------



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Could recent hardware changes cause this? I recently installed software for my iPod Touch.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I know on my computer, whenever I install a new drive, it will throw my boot sequence into disarray. Did you put a flash drive into your computer and reboot with it still in? The same thing happened to me when I put a flash drive in to take advantage of the Windows ReadyBoost.


----------



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention something. My HD is NOT being detected at all. What is causing this?


----------



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, I kept the USB in.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

If your hard drive is not being detected at all in your BIOS, check the power and data cable connections on the hard drive to make sure they haven't come loose.


----------



## KingRakanishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Will this void the warranty?


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have a desktop, opening your case shouldn't void your warranty. If you have a laptop, the story might be a little bit different.


----------

